# Hawken and lyman kits



## Mezmarley (Nov 25, 2007)

I've been asked to sell a couple of kits that were purchased from a gentleman who has recently passed. There are two Thompson Center Hawken 50 Cal kits and one Lyman Plains 45 cal.

All three are still in the box. Having no idea what these are worth, what would be a fair price to ask for these kits? They are all percussion cap, not flint.

Any help, or advice where to look to get an idea of values would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I saw a TC Hawken kit new in box go for $185.00 on an auction site. As for the Lyman Plains is it in a kit or factory made? If it is factory it can vary depending on what it is.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

I would feel like I got a very good deal on a TC Hawken kit if I found one for $250. $300 is as good a price as I could find online.

I think $350 on the Lyman would be a very good deal. ... are you sure the Lyman is .45, and not .54 cal? $365 was the best price I ran across online for the Lyman - most were over $400


----------



## Mezmarley (Nov 25, 2007)

The Lyman is a .45 for certain. It's most likely 30 yrs old or more..still in the original box purchased from Wolfs. The barrel is stamped with Made in Italy. I've also been searching since I posted this, found the Lyman site, but they don't sell a .45 anymore. All three have stainless barrels.


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

Stainless or "in the white".


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

If they are 30years old then I really doubt they are stainless most likely just not blued yet.


----------



## Mezmarley (Nov 25, 2007)

You guys may be right about the barrels. They look like stainless, but I suppose it could be sans the blue. I assume that's what "in the white" means? Is there a way to tell?


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Put a magnet on it. If it sticks its not Stainlees Steel.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey Mez....I might be interested in taking the Lyman off your hands if the price is right.


----------



## Mezmarley (Nov 25, 2007)

OK, the barrels are not stainless...the magnets all stuck. 

Send me a Pm .45, I'm open to giving a good deal. I am a little curious what the Lyman kit would sell for since I can't seem to find one currently being sold. The box is a bit beat up, but it appears the parts are all there.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

So if the barrels are white and not stainless, it is just as you said. A 'kit', not quite started and/or finished yet, no bluing on the barrel..

PM sent...


----------



## Mezmarley (Nov 25, 2007)

If anyone has an interest in these kits, send me a PM. I'll post up some pics in a few days.


----------



## Mezmarley (Nov 25, 2007)

Just put all three kits on KSL if anyone may be interested. .45 I'm also sending you a PM if you still would like to see them.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... 53&cat=622


----------

